

The Political Economy of Unhappiness Is Extremely True for Hi-Tech Companies - sheziftron
http://newleftreview.org/II/71/william-davies-the-political-economy-of-unhappiness

======
shoo
I skimmed to the last section, and started laughing when I found this:

> Elsewhere, studies have shown that an unemployed person would need an annual
> income of £250,000 to compensate for the psychological injury of not having
> a job. [26]

Ha ha ha! With that much annual income as compensation, and the time available
from not working, one could run one's own business / lifestyle business /
startup / charitable organisation, at a loss, and hire a number of people as
employees, if only for company. I suggest this figure is a touch high.

Other ideas of what to do if one is unable to work and has an amusingly high
annual income: write that novel, paint watercolours and have them fashioned
into jigsaw puzzles, do a phd, do another phd, start one's own research
program into improved happiness metrics, buy productive land and stock it with
goats, run for local government, develop a serious drinking problem, breed a
better kind of potato, become an investigative journalist and travel the
world, look after one's family, sit quietly and reflect upon what matters in
life.

[26] Nicola Bacon et al, The State of Happiness, London 2010.

